# What NC's are closest to taste of CC's?



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

From reading in this forum I am pretty certain the answer may be "none are close", but there are many cigars that borrow Cuba for their name, or use Cuban seeds, etc. They must be trying to claim some affinity. Soil profiles, backroom secrets in curing barns, etc all play roles in the differences. 

So my question is what non-cuban's come closest in flavor, are there any NC's that give even a hint of the famous Cuban Twang? I have never smoked a CC and will be in Europe this fall for almost three weeks and would like to warm up the palate a bit.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Probably the most unique characteristics Ive found in CCs are the distinct savory taste or Umami (salt) and citrus. Other flavors of coffee, earth, wood, spice etc can be found elsewhere; though the spice can be distinctly different as well. 

I have had very few non CCs that had a bit of salt and I would have to pour over my notes to recall what they were, Ive smoked more that have had citrus notes but again very few.

But heres the kicker, I have not smoked one non CC that has combined gloriously to offer something akin to chocolate caramels w/sea salt; that is a sweet/savory combination that is distinctly Cuban. 

Dont be afraid to dive right in, the water's nice.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I am a baby when it comes to the darkside but I have not found any NC to taste like a CC doesn't mean there aren't any out there just haven't found any


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Merovius said:


> Probably the most unique characteristics Ive found in CCs are the distinct savory taste or Umami (salt) and citrus. Other flavors of coffee, earth, wood, spice etc can be found elsewhere; though the spice can be distinctly different as well.
> 
> I have had very few non CCs that had a bit of salt and I would have to pour over my notes to recall what they were, Ive smoked more that have had citrus notes but again very few.
> 
> ...


My experience with CCs is too limited to provide any useful guidance here. However, I will say if the umami flavor is a hallmark I could recommend the Kristoff ligero maduro which was probably the saltiest stick I have smoked.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Apples and oranges


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

You're going to get a lot of "they don't compare" answers, and for good reason. The soil and weather in Nicaragua is different from the Dominican, which is different from Honduras, Indonesia, Cuba, Ecuador... And that lends itself to producing distinct tobaccos. There's really no reason to chase Cuban flavor in a cigar from a different country, just like there's no reason to walk into a retailer and say "Give me a Dominican Puro that tastes Nicaraguan!"

That said, there are definitely some common threads that you may be able to key in on with certain cigars. They don't come close to approximating the overall experience, but despite what some people think there are some similarities that can be found. I've noticed that the Illusione MK, at times, will give me a few puffs that remind me of a Trinidad Reyes. The La Aurora Para Japon had a profile that reminded me of some of the creamier bits of a good Romeo y Julieta. And finally, the Quesada Espana Corona sometimes has a Montecristo-esque feel to it. Again, though, these aren't 1:1 copies and anyone going in expecting that is going to be disappointed. They're best enjoyed for what they are, which is exactly how a Cuban should be enjoyed.


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

szyzk said:


> You're going to get a lot of "they don't compare" answers, and for good reason. The soil and weather in Nicaragua is different from the Dominican, which is different from Honduras, Indonesia, Cuba, Ecuador... And that lends itself to producing distinct tobaccos. There's really no reason to chase Cuban flavor in a cigar from a different country, just like there's no reason to walk into a retailer and say "Give me a Dominican Puro that tastes Nicaraguan!"
> 
> That said, there are definitely some common threads that you may be able to key in on with certain cigars. They don't come close to approximating the overall experience, but despite what some people think there are some similarities that can be found. I've noticed that the Illusione MK, at times, will give me a few puffs that remind me of a Trinidad Reyes. The La Aurora Para Japon had a profile that reminded me of some of the creamier bits of a good Romeo y Julieta. And finally, the Quesada Espana Corona sometimes has a Montecristo-esque feel to it. Again, though, these aren't 1:1 copies and anyone going in expecting that is going to be disappointed. They're best enjoyed for what they are, which is exactly how a Cuban should be enjoyed.


This is the kind of stuff I am looking for, nice reply!


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I recently had an Oliva V diadema that I've had sleeping for 9 months or so and it was awesome. It had something similar to twang but not exactly. It was leathery, salty and really reminded me of the flavor I hope for in some Cubans. Like it was just said, you won't find the whole flavor profile of your favorite CC in a NC but you'll probably be able to find one with at least part of it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thebigk said:


> apples and oranges


this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

szyzk said:


> You're going to get a lot of "they don't compare" answers, and for good reason. The soil and weather in Nicaragua is different from the Dominican, which is different from Honduras, Indonesia, Cuba, Ecuador... And that lends itself to producing distinct tobaccos. There's really no reason to chase Cuban flavor in a cigar from a different country, just like there's no reason to walk into a retailer and say "Give me a Dominican Puro that tastes Nicaraguan!"
> 
> That said, there are definitely some common threads that you may be able to key in on with certain cigars. They don't come close to approximating the overall experience, but despite what some people think there are some similarities that can be found. I've noticed that the Illusione MK, at times, will give me a few puffs that remind me of a Trinidad Reyes. The La Aurora Para Japon had a profile that reminded me of some of the creamier bits of a good Romeo y Julieta. And finally, the Quesada Espana Corona sometimes has a Montecristo-esque feel to it. Again, though, these aren't 1:1 copies and anyone going in expecting that is going to be disappointed. They're best enjoyed for what they are, which is exactly how a Cuban should be enjoyed.


Great answer, indeed. Enjoy each as it was meant to be. That said, The Espana had me bumfuzzled in a blind tasting. It's a great cigar!

Good to see you back, Andrew.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Like the others have said......none really.....but I do know quite a few cc guys that smoke a LP 9
When they find themselves in a B&m without their own cigars


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> Like the others have said......none really.....but I do know quite a few cc guys that smoke a LP 9
> When they find themselves in a B&m without their own cigars


I'd have to agree with Al here. I think the LP comes about as close as anything currently being produces, but that's still leagues off the mark. The first few Tatuaje releases were as close as I've ever tastes, but they sure ain't what they used to be.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

I exclusively smoke CCs. Trying to find a NC similar to a CC is a waste of time. It doesn't exist.....
However, when I find myself in a b&m on travel, I look for the 2 sticks that got me interested in cigars in the first place. Pardon 1964 Maduro, or an AF Hemingway. Neither are close to a CC, but I have fond memories of them even though I don't particularly care for either.

My 2cents.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

While in Chicago last week I went to Casa. They just restocked with a Regius cigar that claims to be close to a CC as it it first generation seeds(not my words, the sales guy). I have to admit, it is the closest to a CC that I have smoked. If blindfolded I could definately tell the difference, but you asked for the closest. IMHO that one is the closest I have smoked to a CC.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

rbelcastro said:


> While in Chicago last week I went to Casa. They just restocked with a Regius cigar that claims to be close to a CC as it it first generation seeds(not my words, the sales guy). I have to admit, it is the closest to a CC that I have smoked. If blindfolded I could definately tell the difference, but you asked for the closest. IMHO that one is the closest I have smoked to a CC.


I forgot all about this - if we're talking about the same cigar. It's the Regius Sellecion Orchant, blended by Mitchell Orchant of Alfie Turmeaus. Not sure how this years version is but the 200 boxes released last year were phenomenal, easily one of my favorite NCs ever. Like the Quesada Espana they were originally blended to appeal to, and be sold to, European customers who mainly smoked Cubans. And like the QE, I think it could throw some people in a blind testing. I can't speak to the generation of the seeds - not that I think it matters that much - but it is a Nicaraguan Puro and it definitely had hints of vanilla, some floral notes, and a bit of power (fitting since it was paying homage to the PSD4).


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

szyzk said:


> I forgot all about this - if we're talking about the same cigar. It's the Regius Sellecion Orchant, blended by Mitchell Orchant of Alfie Turmeaus. Not sure how this years version is but the 200 boxes released last year were phenomenal, easily one of my favorite NCs ever. Like the Quesada Espana they were originally blended to appeal to, and be sold to, European customers who mainly smoked Cubans. And like the QE, I think it could throw some people in a blind testing. I can't speak to the generation of the seeds - not that I think it matters that much - but it is a Nicaraguan Puro and it definitely had hints of vanilla, some floral notes, and a bit of power (fitting since it was paying homage to the PSD4).


Bingo! That is the one. And, since the PSD4 is by far my favorite smoke, I really enjoyed this one. They are a tad hard to find though.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Four Kicks, about 1 out of 4 will have a hint of CC
Same with Gisbert Belicos, you will get one now and then with hint of CC


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

closest i have tasted to a NC tasting like CC was a fresh rolled Herrera Esteli at the launch event. It had that citrus and twang to it but the cigars you buy in the box didnt have that. For a brief shining moment, an EP Carrillo New Wave Connecticut reminded me of a SCDLH el principe, but it was fleeting.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> I'd have to agree with Al here. I think the LP comes about as close as anything currently being produces, but that's still leagues off the mark. The first few Tatuaje releases were as close as I've ever tastes, but they sure ain't what they used to be.


Were those the Corojo wrappers?


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

I find some a couple of the Curivari's to be almost indistinguishable from Cubans. The Seleccion Privada mimicks the HUpmann profile and the Reserva Limitada Classica is like Partagas. I haven't smoked enough of the Gloria Leon or El Gran Rey to compare them appropriately but they are nevertheless very good smokes as well.


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

going to pick up some of those curivari's next time I am in Houston, looks like Serious Cigars stocks them.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone notice that no one ever asks which Havanas most resemble D.R. puros? Or Honduran? Or Nicaraguan?

I wonder why that is?


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

bpegler said:


> Anyone notice that no one ever asks which Havanas most resemble D.R. puros? Or Honduran? Or Nicaraguan?
> 
> I wonder why that is?


On a semi-related note. Any suggestions on which CCs have the strongest Chocolate/cocoa and Coffee flavors. That's my favorite flavor combo to run into in NCs at the moment.

Only thing I've got on the list the moment is the SLR Regios.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

egoo33 said:


> Were those the Corojo wrappers?


I believe so, but I also think I recall a Habano wrapper somewhere in those early releases. I didn't smoke a whole lot of them and got most in passes and trades. I was just curious, because "Tatoo Pete" allegedly handed Pepin a handful of Cubans and told him to get as close as he could. I had serious doubts and wanted to see for myself. Sure enough, they weren't bad, but certainly it was all down hill (at least in my opinion) after that. Pepin had actually started out rolling a few house blends for the owner of Black Cat Cigars in Phillie. To me, they were actually better than any of the Tat's and subsequent Pepin sticks to come. Once he'd been introduced to Pete and others in the industry, he got rather snotty with Black Cat and so Black Cat liquidated every one of his sticks and refuses to carry them to this day, as far as I know.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Very interesting story thanks for the history


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

None. Apples and oranges.


----------

